
Hacking a Network Attached Storage (NAS) - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/hacking-network-attached-storage-nas
======
ionela
The Network-Attached Storage or NAS was designed for the enterprise file
sharing services. Now the consumer NAS (Network-attached Storage) has
integrated many additional features including BT/eMule downloading, digital
media server and video surveillance.

